# Indicador Alto Voltaje



## FlanSinNata (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola a todos,
Vean el dispositivo usado para indicar si una batería HV sigue conectada o no, en el pdf.
página 3, fig.5.
"Visual indicator of active high voltage"

¿alguien sabe cómo es el circuito?

Les comento que los coches eléctricos tienen mecanismos muy sensibles para detectar si hay un consumo irregular o extra de corriente, con lo que se desactivan a causa del aparato conectado. Este circuito debe ser "invisible" para el vehículo.

Gracias!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno vamos por partes, tu deseas un indicador de tension?, porque es muy diferente a un indicador de sobreconsumo o sobrecorriente!.


----------



## FlanSinNata (Oct 24, 2013)

Buenas, no he dado más especificaciones por si alguien conocía ya el dispositivo.
Sólo tiene dos luces: la roja y la verde. Mientras la tensión de la batería sea superior a 60 V debe estar encendida la roja, cuando baje del umbral de los 60 V debe encenderse la verde.
Gracias por tu interés!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 24, 2013)

Bueno Amigo, pues es un sistema simple lo que deseas, busca sobre detectores de umbral de tension continua, hay muchos ejemplos en la red.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 24, 2013)

Lo mas simple: te compras varias lámparitas de neon (NE2) de los dos colores que quieras. Luego le mides el voltaje de encendido a cada una. Eliges alguna de 50-55V y otra de 65 V. Allí tienes todo solucionado sin circuito ni nada mas que dos lámparas. Esos son los voltajes en que encienden estas lámparas.


----------

